# What helmet?



## DiscGolfDan (Oct 6, 2010)

I just restarted mountain biking and have never owned a helmet. What should I get? Should I just get a super cheap one from wal-mart or the LBS? Or should I save up and buy a good one? What is a reasonable price to pay?
Thanks
Dan


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

Go to a shop. Try a bunch on. Buy the one that fits right. $60-80 will get you a lot of features in a helmet these days.
G


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

The cheapest one that fits really well and is white.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Get one made from crystalline Dew with a strap carved from Unicorn - oh ****. This isn't the AM forum... [pulls chute]


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Just make sure you get a 29er approved helmet......the 26" will not work with your 29er.....they are not compatible.


----------



## Fishlips (Jun 15, 2007)

Definitely the wrong forum, but who cares. G-Live is spot on in my opinion. I think there is a point of diminishing returns in helmets. As you move up the line they get lighter and better vented, but at some point that has to impact the strength of a helmet. I could be wrong. The other issue is that often the more spendy helmets have pointy fins and such on the back side, which looks cool but in a crash can cause more injury since the helmet won't slide as well or so they say.


----------



## Deuce9er (May 11, 2010)

I like Giro (range: inexpensive to expensive)...POC (more expensive)

A couple of notes: 
There are differences between road and mtb helmets (some are subtle, some are noticeable)
Some people use road helmets (preference, usually weight weenie related)
Some people use skate helmets 
Vents: typically more vents, breathability and adjustability equals $ $$ $$$...
Fit: usually helmets have pads (w/ velcro) that are thicker/thinner to fit any size head...
Comfort: check the retention system (buckle, snap, closure...), should adjust around your ears and chin easily, fit snuggly and be easy to operate (on and off)...

Here is link of sale helmets to give an idea (road vs. mtb, cost, features, etc.):
http://www.performancebike.com/weba...bundle+id&mcmode=test&cn1=&categoryId=1558003


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

MTB specific helmets are better, the visor helps protect your face from branches.

The more you pay, the lighter and better ventilated the helmet. Bang for buck drops sharply after $80.

Try helmets on. Giro, for example, fits round heads, and Bell fits narrow ones. 

Personally, I like the Xen. It doesn't have those pointy things Fishlips referred to and has good ventilation for a good price. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I picked up a previous year T.H.E. F-14 helmet for under $40, one of the most comfortable helmets Ive had so far. Ive had Bell and Giro in the past. Simple rear strap and good coverage.

Jenson sells them..


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I have 3 Fox Flux's , different colours and one set up with a permanent light mount.

Ive been hanging on the new POC helmet since bike rumour posted it at the beginning of the year , looks like it wont be too long now.

http://reviews.mtbr.com/interbike/poc-at-interbike-2010/2/


----------



## will d s (Jun 16, 2009)

I picked a Fox Flux once I upgraded my dept store helmet. It has a very nice fit and plenty of ventilation.


----------



## bloo (Apr 2, 2008)

in my opinion the best bang for the buck are:
Giro Hex - good deals can be found for $45-$50
Bell Variant - again, deals can be found between $45-$50

I have them both, the Hex (which i use for more rugged trails) weights slightly more but has plenty of vents while the Variant feels like it fits a little better to my head, it's lighter and again, plenty of vents.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

ionsmuse said:


> The cheapest one that fits really well and is white.


If you live where there are trees and/or tall grass, and lot's of whitetail deer(Iowa?) do NOT buy a white helmet, unless you plan to stay off the trails during hunting season. The likelihood of getting shot is extremely slim, but the likelihood of getting into a confrontation with hunters, who justifiably think that you wearing a white helmet is unbelievably stupid, are substantial. I speak from experience.


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh I didn't know they made a 29er helmet....I need one that is low in weight.


----------



## dancing james (Sep 27, 2010)

The 69er helmets are the best, they adjust for swelling after agitation.


----------



## Deuce9er (May 11, 2010)

*P O C...*



sean salach said:


> If you live where there are trees and/or tall grass, and lot's of whitetail deer(Iowa?) do NOT buy a white helmet, unless you plan to stay off the trails during hunting season. The likelihood of getting shot is extremely slim, but the likelihood of getting into a confrontation with hunters, who justifiably think that you wearing a white helmet is unbelievably stupid, are substantial. I speak from experience.


That might be why POC splashes orange on their whites...I've often wondered...   


















This would be one of the safest for hunting season... :thumbsup:


----------



## rojogonzo (Jan 24, 2008)

ionsmuse said:


> The cheapest one that fits really well and is white.


this

replace after crashes

fox transition i found on sale is my favorite


----------



## Joe Mama (Jan 19, 2004)

I went over the bars on a pretty steep hill a couple of weeks back. No time to get my arms in front so the impact was focused on my head and right shoulder. It was enough to deform the plastic and crack the foam on my Fox Flux. I was banged up a bit but the helmet did it's job and I finished the ride. The helmet was only about a month old, I replaced an old Bell road helmet with it and I am very glad I did. I bought another Flux to replace it with.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

rojogonzo said:


> this
> 
> replace after crashes
> 
> fox transition i found on sale is my favorite


Amen to ionsmuse's advice and rojogonzo's follow up.

Explore HERE and you will probably arrive at the same conclusion. The Fox transition is like a modern Bell V-1. It's strong, rounded, affordable, and light enough.


----------



## mefistofeles (Jun 1, 2009)

Although it's expensive I would recommend the Met Parachute:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=45391

Even though it's a full face helmet the Parachute is much easier to wear than most full face helmets such as the giro Remedy. It's much easier to cool down with the Parachute than other full face helmets.

More importantly than being cool the Helmet protects your face. I've seen someone go down and hit their and although there there were no serious injuries it's very scary when someone has a facial impact.

Note that the Parachute is not a proper full face downhill helmet. If you're going to be riding some crazy downhill trails then buy a proper full face helmet. However if you're going to be doing some light cross country riding I think it's a worthwhile investment. You may also want to look at getting knee,elbow and wrist pads. Not shattering your elbow or breaking your wrist is worth a few bucks.


----------



## Tbone (Jan 28, 2004)

*13 bucks*

Bell Adrenaline - WalMart


----------



## sachase (Jan 1, 2005)

If you have a round head, get a bell. If you have an oblong head go with Giro. I can't believe no one has brought this up yet. As said before fit is everything. Make sure you get the right size, one size does not fit all.


----------



## neoyeti (Aug 16, 2007)

Just got a Bell Delerium and I really like it.


----------



## Dial Tone (Jul 12, 2008)

All helmets sold thru stores in the United States must pass CPSC requirements. So any helmet correctly worn and properly sized should protect your head.


----------



## Deuce9er (May 11, 2010)

*What if the O P has an oblong, narrow head?*

Post #8


schnee said:


> MTB specific helmets are better, the visor helps protect your face from branches.
> 
> The more you pay, the lighter and better ventilated the helmet. Bang for buck drops sharply after $80.
> 
> ...


Post #22


sachase said:


> If you have a *round* head, get a *bell*. If you have an *oblong* head go with *Giro*. I can't believe no one has brought this up yet. As said before fit is everything. Make sure you get the right size, one size does not fit all.


So...
Giro fits round and oblong...
Bell fits narrow and round...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

sean salach said:


> If you live where there are trees and/or tall grass, and lot's of whitetail deer(Iowa?) do NOT buy a white helmet, unless you plan to stay off the trails during hunting season. The likelihood of getting shot is extremely slim, but the likelihood of getting into a confrontation with hunters, who justifiably think that you wearing a white helmet is unbelievably stupid, are substantial. I speak from experience.


Why would you shoot a deer in the ass?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Tbone said:


> Bell Adrenaline - WalMart


:nono: - walmart


----------



## Durga (Feb 18, 2005)

ionsmuse said:


> The cheapest one that fits really well and is white.


Curious to hear more about the importance of getting a light color and a helmet with a visor.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

I've never spent much time worrying about the "right" helmet. When mine gets so skanky I can't stand it anymore, I just go on line and find the best deal and click away. Always made out fine because they all come with various adjustments & pads and I have never had a problem making things work. I've never spent more than $40 and always get a good helmet that works fine for a year or so.

If you live in deer country and ride in hunting season, DONT buy white. Get MB specific vs road helmet.


----------



## morgan-tec (Jun 20, 2010)

will d s said:


> I picked a Fox Flux once I upgraded my dept store helmet. It has a very nice fit and plenty of ventilation.


Ditto, i really like the flux, super comfortable and light


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Deuce9er said:


> So...
> Giro fits round and oblong...
> Bell fits narrow and round...


thats funny...someone recommended reading here: http://www.bhsi.org

best advice yet..


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Deuce9er said:


> Post #8
> 
> Post #22
> 
> ...


Listen to him instead of me.


----------



## DiscGolfDan (Oct 6, 2010)

sean salach said:


> If you live where there are trees and/or tall grass, and lot's of whitetail deer(Iowa?) do NOT buy a white helmet, unless you plan to stay off the trails during hunting season. The likelihood of getting shot is extremely slim, but the likelihood of getting into a confrontation with hunters, who justifiably think that you wearing a white helmet is unbelievably stupid, are substantial. I speak from experience.


lol I actually do live in Iowa. I went to the LBS and talked to the owner. We are pretty good friends. I told him I didn't really care what it looked like as long as it fits right. I tryed a couple on that did not fit right at all. I was on the verge of deciding to order one online when he pulls out another one. It's a lazer helmet. It fits right is very comfortable and was resonably priced. $30. Thanks for the help. I think I'll also look into getting a fox flux for an extra helmet.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Big fan of Uvex xp100 super adjustable and light


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Just make sure it is a 29er specific one since you will generate so much force, falling from so much higher off the ground. It all has to be 29er specific or you will have serious trouble.

One of my favorites:


----------



## FACTION95 (Jun 24, 2010)

mtnbikej said:


> Just make sure you get a 29er approved helmet......the 26" will not work with your 29er.....they are not compatible.


Yes wrong forum!

Also don't skimp on a helmet.


----------



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

This helmet is the best one I've come across so far

http://www.uvexsports.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=C4101272215


----------



## CasteelG (Sep 19, 2009)

Go to several local bike shops and try on as many helmets as you can in your price range.

Helmet fit varies sooooo much from person to person and brand to brand.


----------



## DiscGolfDan (Oct 6, 2010)

slocaus said:


> Just make sure it is a 29er specific one since you will generate so much force, falling from so much higher off the ground. It all has to be 29er specific or you will have serious trouble.
> 
> One of my favorites:


Sorry dude I'm not a complete idiot. I just didn't know how to pick a field.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

DiscGolfDan said:


> Sorry dude I'm not a complete idiot. I just didn't know how to pick a field.


So you do not think 29ers are a conspiracy? We seem to be taking over the mtb world. :thumbsup:


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

More money doesn't necessarily mean a better helmet, and the best helmet is the one that fits the best. My preferences are for a) comfort b) great venting and c) light weight.

I tried the wallyworld kind of one size fits all Bell helmets. Couldn't find one that was very comfortable and fit well. Went to a bike shop and tried on just about every brand they sold, and found a Giro that fit me perfectly.... been using it ever since.

BTW, lighter colors are good because they don't adsorb the heat from the sun as much, and I definately prefer the type of helmet where the foam is injected into the plastic shell, not the type where a plastic shell just kind of fits over the foam and has a tape seam at the bottom.


----------



## Deuce9er (May 11, 2010)

*Troy Lee Designs...*



GpzGuy said:


> *More money does*n't necessarily *mean a better helmet*, and the best helmet is the one that fits the best. My preferences are for a) comfort b) great venting and c) light weight.


TLD...
TLD fits the best...
TLD is the most comfortable...
TLD is the greatest venting...
TLD is the lightest weight...

Enough said...but, I'll say more... :lol:

It says on the website, "For the world's fastest racers". 
The world's fastest racers have to use the best...or they would be slower...therefore TLD has to be the best... 

Plus...(I usually don't like to name drop, but)...you can get a Sam Hill, Steve Peat (Peaty), or Shaun Palmer helmet...and those guys rock! :thumbsup: 
https://www.troyleedesigns.com/athletes/bicycle/

Speaking of rocking, Brian Lopez and Cameron Zink also sport the lids! Sorry for the gratuitous name dropping, but you may not understand the importance of paying $350-$400 for one of these helmets... 

Safety is valuable, your life is valuable...how can you put a value on a helmet that will be safe and save your life?!?!?! This helmet, my friend, is priceless!!! :eekster:

Plus, TLD has Jerseys, Pants, Shorts, Gloves, Jackets and Accessories to match the designs...if that's not enough...wait...for...it...LUGGAGE!!! 










I am not affiliated with TLD, nor am I sponsored or paid in any way by TLD! 

Sorry for killing your thread. Nothing else can compare. No other input is valid or necessary. If anyone says otherwise, haters gonna hate, and they are not the world's fastest racers, therefore their opinion would not count in this particular matter...I'm surprised it took this long for the truth to come out...peace, brah! :rockon:

Edit: the TLD is not 29er specific...it transcends all levels of biking...oh yeah!!!


----------



## painterdude (Mar 14, 2005)

uvex xp100 for me, had a fox flux which was good, but like the uvex better. lighter.


----------



## Vecsus (Apr 17, 2004)

thread moved our of 29er for obvious reasons. perhaps we need to make people take a test before creating their MTBR account. It will be a simple test to determine if you know how to scroll far enough to see all the other forum options or do you just post in the first one that catches your eye.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Deuce9er said:


> .........
> It says on the website, "For the world's fastest racers".
> The world's fastest racers have to use the best...or they would be slower...therefore TLD has to be the best...
> 
> ..... Sam Hill, Steve Peat (Peaty), or Shaun Palmer ...... Brian Lopez and Cameron Zink .......


The worlds fastest racers also ride 26" wheeled bikes.... All of the guys mentioned above ride 26" wheeled bikes. So either your helmet superiority or wheel superiority theory is wrong.


----------



## Deuce9er (May 11, 2010)

*I feel like we know something they don't...*



sean salach said:


> The worlds fastest racers also ride 26" wheeled bikes.... All of the guys mentioned above ride 26" wheeled bikes. So either your helmet superiority or wheel superiority theory is wrong.


...but, that's a whole other thread... 

Imagine how fast they would be with TLD & 29ers... :eekster: :lol:


----------



## TangerineDream (Dec 29, 2006)

Fox Flux. Love mine. Great occipital(back of your knoggin) protection which strangely is often hard to find in a bike helmet. Super adjustable. 

One thing I found surprising is the sizing. I usually wear a large in anything that goes on my head and the S/M flux fits me perfectly. I can even size it up and down to fit a skull cap, or even a regular knit hat, under it when its cold out.


----------



## Deuce9er (May 11, 2010)

Just a matter of time... 

TLD + 29 = :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

http://m.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/The-Prototype-Intense-2951,918/sspomer,2#


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

DiscGolfDan said:


> Sorry dude I'm not a complete idiot. I just didn't know how to pick a field.


woooooosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiscGolfDan (Oct 6, 2010)

slocaus said:


> So you do not think 29ers are a conspiracy? We seem to be taking over the mtb world. :thumbsup:


It's not a conspiracy. It's actually happening. I use to ride a 26 for a while. Nothing special. Rode my brothers 29er. Now I'm in love. Went out the the next week and studyed which one I thought would best suit me. I picked the SE Stout 09'. Best bike I've ever owned.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm also a fan of the Fox Flux. The ventilation seems good, it's very adjustable, nice protection coverage for a XC helmet. It's a pain but go to a lot of different shops and try everything they have.



highdelll said:


> Why would you shoot a deer in the ass?


:lol: I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

I just got a Fox Flux......I like it. 

I actually use the rear spoiler to help route the cable to my helmet mounted light for night riding.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

I think the conspiracy theory was aimed at someone else and a joke at that.


----------

